# Abu Dhabi: Khalifa A to and from Pearl Primary?



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, 
Hubby and I moved to Abu Dhabi with our family just under a month ago from UK and we were so pleased to have got our son into school the end of the first week contrary to what we had read. 
Next is housing...we have always wanted a villa and searched the island and had not found anything, we have the choice of two properties in Khalifa A...my only issue with it is, I will have to drive my son at the crack of dawn to take him to school.

Does anyone else do this from Khalifa A...if so, how do you find the traffic etc??
Also how is life living in Khalifa A??
...are there mums groups there?

....any info really appreciated.
Thanks, Sarah


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i have done kca to town, and kcb to town, kca was like 10 years ago when nobody would cross the mussafah bridge without a passport as the only thing out that way was the airport!!!! to go to pearl primary now is pretty easy, from kca depending on where you are in you are near etihad plaza end you can join the main road (channel st) at that roundabout etc or just a little bit up at the end of raha gardens and straight down the main road until you need to come off at the al reem exit just along there is pearl primary opp wadha mall etc. i am now in kcb and i find it much quieter, kca is manic sometimes, getting back into kca after sch run from town, can be very daunting because of all the schools and traffic lots of tailbacks. they have just put in loads of new cameras too! there are plenty of families there as now there are many other schools, whereby when kca was first established there were no schools off the island and you had no choice but to drive into town. you dont need to be up the crack of dawn, except if you are used to uk timings, it will feel like it, you need to try different timings as 1 minute can either break or make your route. you will get the feel of when you need to leave etc.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for this posting, really helpful - we really love the school so want to make sure we can make it work, from what I remember we would be quite close to Etihad Plaza so that's reassuring. 

Cameras...didn't know there were any, we will be buying a car and moving all at once I think!

It's been 3 weeks now and I think we have adjusted nicely to the early mornings as long as we are all in bed at a reasonable time...funny though didn't realise the day started so early before we came  the children at the moment have a knack for 5am!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

getting up at 5am is just a tad too early, need to tweak it to like closer to 6 and then tweak again..... get there slowly. as you have only primary school aged kids dont need to go in "as" early, we have an 7.20 start.


----------



## orlaithohallora (Feb 14, 2014)

how long from etihad plaza to the pearl out of interest 30 mins?


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

It takes about 25 mins but if you hit traffic up to an hour, we leave around 7- 7.10 and usually get the around 7.40


----------



## orlaithohallora (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks! I'll be leaving from al bandar area when I move in september. I need to be at work for 715 so ought to leave at 645 then!yikes thats early  thank you again


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

orlaithohallora said:


> how long from etihad plaza to the pearl out of interest 30 mins?


yes (ish) go down from etihad plaza on to main road but they have just reduced speed limit there and over new bridge and down salam st... as long as there are no accidents etc.


----------

